# Us cellular galaxy s ii root



## sickin

Credit goes to sfhub(XDA) themac79, and Margey(XDA)

Download EB30 Clockwork tar file from here
http://goo-inside.me/epic4gtouch/kernel/acs-eb30-clockwork-epic-touch-4g-sep-20-4-00-pm.tar
Download ODIN.
Enter download mode by powering off phone, reboot holding volume down and power button until warning screen pops up. Press volume up on warning screen to enter download mode. Connect phone with usb.
Put downloaded tar into pda spot and start flash.
PHONE WILL BOOT WITH YELLOW TRIANGLE ON BOOT SCREEN BUT WE WILL FIX THAT.
After phone reboots run auto root program available here.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1342728
follow instructions on that thread and run the RUNFIRST.bat
YOU NOW HAVE ROOT. Now we will fix it so were back to stock kernel (no yellow triangle)
Download stock kernel .
First link is for odin flashable kernel, the second is one click odin (SUPER SIMPLE)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23274891&postcount=26
Put phone in download mode and flash stock kernel back on. Congrats you now have stock rooted SGSII
Credits goto SFHUB, themac79, and Margey

Hope I am not stepping on toes here, just trying to get the word around to the USCC guys.


----------



## plsports

Followed steps and worked perfectly, Thanks for posting this up I have been having a hard time finding anyone following the USCC SGSII. The forum isnt getting much traffic in there.


----------



## godofwar762

Csnt get computer to recongize my phone any suggestions.. Or a link to drivers?

Sent from my SCH-R760 using RootzWiki


----------



## sickin

you can get the drivers here http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCH-R760IBAUSC


----------



## godofwar762

One more questio when i plug it i laptop all it says is mtp connected.. On my phone and laptop still doesnt recongize it.. And ya i install drivers

sent from sgs 2 uscc


----------



## plsports

I've used my phone with the usb drivers from samsung for our phone and the ones in the link above, both worked fine recognizing my phone


----------



## godofwar762

Ok lol nvm got it working for some reason my laptop just wouldnt rwcongize it i did it on another and nows works perfect thx..

sent from sgs 2 uscc


----------



## godofwar762

Another question would epic roms work for uscc phones.. Since they bascically the same.. Just like fascinate roms work for mesmerize ?

sent from sgs 2 uscc


----------



## sickin

godofwar762 said:


> Another question would epic roms work for uscc phones.. Since they bascically the same.. Just like fascinate roms work for mesmerize ?
> 
> sent from sgs 2 uscc


Not sure yet, odin roms would most likely have issues at least with wifi but we have only put on the eb30 kernel no telling what else may be broken. And we do not have cwm yet so no saying there either. I am trying to get an odin package put together for stock so that we can flash back and then we can experiment. I am going to do what I can to learn as much as I can about porting the roms over. Hopefully it is as easy as the fassy/mez but we will see.


----------



## plsports

so when are we gonna get our own thread up at the top for USCC version? That way we can keep all of our clutter and mess in one place


----------



## SolarRays

Nice work sickin, you're really jumping in head 1st & making a splash. Will be interesting to see your future work, possibly w/ other devs.


----------



## sickin

Yeah, im hoping I can get dev rolling on this soon, kinda stalled waiting for stock files. Tried pulling them off my device but they will not flash, they break the firmware actually. So now playing the waiting game until the stock stuff is leaked or unless I figure out what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Cloudstrife7

Thanks for this. I just rooted with no issues. I couldn't use oneclick odin, had to flash md5 in PDA slot myself. Subscribed to this thread for updates, hopefully we get our own section soon.


----------



## SolarRays

Rooted no problem at all - I hate stock roms!!! - hack, cut, delete, strip... O.K. now it's better. Now for some framework mods.
I love being rooted. FYI - My Backup Pro worked flawless.


----------



## godofwar762

Me to .. Lucky u i dont no how to edit roms or make em look diffrent

sent from rooted sgs2 USCC


----------



## sophistical

Thanks much for sharing this here! It's been tricky finding details on root activities on this device since there aren't any dedicated groups for the phone yet.


----------



## wizayne

i have an epic touch here that i would like to throw onto uscc but will be unable to do so without the *full* odin package including the modem.
i have searched high and low and though rockstar.kid had mentioned a full restore package elsewhere, i havent seen it materialize.

anybody else have the full restore which includes param, boot, sbl, modem, system, recovery, dbdata, data, etc?? i would be ever so grateful
and my wife would be in love with me (shes not due for an upgrade but i got this e4gt for an older nikon dslr that i rarely used from a coworker)

i will flash the uscc full odin to it and experiment with getting it on uscc and report back. i dont mind bricking it as it wont do much good as more than a media player because i will never go back to sprint cause the 6 years i had them was far too long for my tastes and they have dirt poor customer service at sprint making uscc seem like a breath of fresh air!

thanks in advance for any help

btw i have heimdall if someone can just pull the proper files but not make into a flashable odin tar.md5 meaning i could flash the ones available from rockstar.kid and modem, param, data, dbdata, etc from anyone else without having a full odin package

if wifi doest work i will not cry so dont worry about me like i said i dont mind bricking as i have a recovery jig


----------



## intheb0x

hey all
i got root it works great.
but i need the 16 digital password for use in qpst, cdma workshop and similar.

i tried the epic touch one and it did not work.

can anyone give me the password or tell me how to obtain it?
i heard they are like universal keys so it shouldnt be too hard but im on limited internet and searching everything takes me forever right now.

thanks!

ps the root faq worked great, worked the first time too.


----------



## wizayne

intheb0x said:


> hey all
> i got root it works great.
> but i need the 16 digital password for use in qpst, cdma workshop and similar.
> 
> i tried the epic touch one and it did not work.
> 
> can anyone give me the password or tell me how to obtain it?
> i heard they are like universal keys so it shouldnt be too hard but im on limited internet and searching everything takes me forever right now.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ps the root faq worked great, worked the first time too.


i would love to have the epic touch 4g password for use in cdma workshop, sounds like just what i need for my project and such a godsend at this time without even having to search it out!

Thanks a ton in advance


----------



## intheb0x

For the epic touch I hear it's the same password as the epic 4G, I can't post now but I can later?

I'm completely stuck until i have that password

Sent from my Nexus S 4G with Ics 4.0.4


----------



## co6alt

Thanks for work! Looking forward to that stock file, where it all starts!


----------



## nschiwy

So I want to help my cousin Root his USCC GSII, He hates touchwiz (and I can't blame him) and has been considering switching to iphone. I want to preserve his faith in Android and flash CM9 to his phone. I want to go into this cautiously because I want to make sure I don't brick his phone. I went to this page: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1342728 and I am a little lost. I haven't actually looked at his phone yet and it may become very obvious when I do but what am I looking for here? Quite frankly though, since I am flashing CM9 anyway, could I just boot into CWM after I flash the acs-eb30-clockwork-epic-touch-4g-sep-20-4-00-pm.tar and flash CM9? I have been looking at Rooting other versions of the GSII (specifically t-mobile) and all you need to do after flashing clockwork is flash su through clockwork and you're done. I can see that somehow this .tar changes the kernel and you need to reflash the stock kernel to get back to a bootable phone but since I am not going back to stock could I just hold down vol. up & down + power to boot into CWM, make a nandroid for safety but then wipe and flash CM9, or do you have to complete the process before going back and flashing a ROM?


----------



## Gonzo

To nschiwy. Go to teamuscellular.com. There you will find droidroidz kernel. You just simply flash it with Odin and you are rooted. Much easier now. You should find everything you need there.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## jtbowers

I'm hoping someone here can help me or point me to the right place. I have the ntelos version of the S2. SCH-R70 but it has the FF24 kernel. Does anyone know if this guide will work for this phone or not? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## twistbud

have you rooted your [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]SCH-R70 with the FF24 kernel? Need to get this figured out too.[/background]


----------



## thesunlover

Hello Everyone! I am new here, Greetings 

I am an experienced Linux administrator, but entirely new in Android. I've got a Samsung cell phone recently. The mode info is:

Samsung Galaxy S II
Model number = GT-I9100
Android version = 2.3.4
Kernel version = 2.6.35.7

Now I want to remove some annoying applications bound into the phone. To do this I'll need root access. My first question: Is the info posted in this thread entirely and sufficiently for this purpose?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Gonzo

This thread is for the SCH-R760 US Cellular Galaxy S 2. I don't think the methods described in this thread would work for the model you have. You would need to find a thread for that model in order to get root.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## thesunlover

Gonzo, Thank you much for your reply.

I've tried to find the relative thread but not got it yet. I am not used to this forum. Many questions need to answer to search and open new threads. I'd appreciate it if more details about how to find the proper threads are provided. Thank you!


----------



## Gonzo

If you can't find what you are looking for here. I would suggest going to the xda development site as you might find it there. I am not familiar with your device so that's about as helpful as I can be. Simple rule of thumb though. If it's not tailored for your device specifically, chances are it can cause you problems so make sure you only use methods and software that is available for your particular model.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## DaeZem

hey guys I have a cspire GS2 and I was wondering if this root would work for my phone. It has the same model number as the USCC SCH-R760 but I know the stock files from the USCC will not work for the cspire GS2, so I've been hesitant to try flashing anything since I cannot find the stock files anywhere. Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated to get the cspire GS2 rooted since most of my purchased apps require root access. Thanks in advance.

Here are the specs to my phone:
Model: SCH-R760
Android Version: 2.3.6
Baseband Version: S:R760.01 K.FF24
Kernel Version: [email protected] #2 ( long kernel description I know







)
Build Number: GINGERBREAD.XARFF24
Hardware Version: R760.01

I have gotten desperate to find something to work for this phone, please help


----------



## Gonzo

It's hard to say DaeZem, but in our case with the USCC Galaxy S 2 it is merely a kernel flash in Odin that gives us root privileges. I would only try our method if only you have a definite means of getting back to stock on your GS 2 from your cell provider. If not, then it isn't worth the risk unless someone else knows better. Unfortunately it seems that even though android is a form of Linux, the development mostly flourishes most on top end devices on higher end cell carriers. The GS 2 is a somewhat higher end device but it does have some age and cspire is not a very big carrier so don't expect much for any of their devices. What I am getting at is that just because it works for our SCH-R760 doesn't always mean it will work for yours beacause the software for that particular model can and will differ between carriers in good old corporate fashion.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## DaeZem

Just wanted to post this in case there is anyone else out there trying to root their CSpire GS2. I found this thread and it rooted my phone np through odin, use the CWM sicken.tar file. It gives you the yellow triangle when your phone boots up, but has no negative effects on the phone. At least it hasn't for me. Now if only I could find an ICS rom that will work or even better jelly bean








http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/1642-rom-cm9-ics-404-alpha-3-41712/page__p__17963__hl__+sickin%20+kernel


----------



## cleancasey

sickin said:


> you can get the drivers here http://www.samsung.c.../SCH-R760IBAUSC


This link no longer works atm.....does anyone have another link?


----------



## Gonzo

The next few posts might not make a lot of sense because of some editing due to being attacked by a new member. I assure you, I am not talking to myself.









Tsunami. Teamuscellular is where you need to be regarding USCC's Galaxy S 2 as that is where pretty much everything is posted for it nowadays. The site has been having some technical issues lately but it is still up and running. If you are trying to access via pc, you would need to delete any cookies as well as bookmarks from your browser for the site then try to access it again by typing in the full address and that should redirect you to a different url. As for a root method for ICS I am unsure as I installed a prerooted official stock so I was already rooted from the get go. There is a way to do so but I just never really delved into it being a prerooted version was released a day or two after the official ICS was leaked. You will find everything you need to know at tusc. Sorry to promote another site but since rootzwiki did not provide a subsection for US Cellular's S2, everything for it has been going on there.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## Gonzo

That is odd. I have had no trouble accessing it but other members there report similar issues. Guess it will just take time to resolve. Anyway, I dug up a link to a known app that will give you root.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2050297
I haven't tried it but other USC Galaxy S 2 owners report that it does work, plus it provides a vulnerability patch
Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## Gonzo

I don't believe it is USCC that is causing the problem, nor does the site admin. The forum was updated to a newer version from the forum provider IP.Board. Since this update there have been all sorts of issues with the site so basically it is just a waiting game until the issues that remain are resolved. I see that rootz hasn't yet updated to the latest IP.Board release which is probably why it is still functional here. 3.4.1 is an extremely poor release from IP.Board. In the mean time I hope that link helps you get what you asked for. Also you might check out JP Waite's work for the S3 as he makes on hell of a decent rom

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## Gonzo

What are you talking about. You came here for help. I tried to help you. I assure you regular members of this site are not in the business of misleading one another. Even before you speak, remember you came here.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## Gonzo

None of the above but what you need to understand is that anytime you attempt to modify the system from it's stock state you run the risk of bricking it. Custom devs are obligated to make that statement so you don't try to sue them because you broke your device. I have been doing custom stuff to my androids for years and have had my share of soft bricks. What makes the difference is, do you know how to recover from it. If you don't I wouldn't recommend just jumping into this kind of stuff. If you don't feel comfortable, hang around for a while. Read up on some stuff pertaining to your device. If not here, xda and teamuscellular are very helpful sites but I must prewarn you that rudeness won't get you very far in this community. If it makes you feel any better, I did happen to install the app in the link I provided to my personal phone just to make sure it wasn't bogus and it works just fine.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## Gonzo

Look man. You wanted help. I took time out of my day to try to help you. If you don't want my help that is fine. It seems you are more interested in picking a fight than anything else for no legitimate reason. As of this point I am done with you and have given you more than you deserve. Godspeed

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## Tsunami

Read once. Then read again. Then read a 3rd time to make sure you have a clue what your doing.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1075278

I'll post the samsung stock mod for the SGS2 just now.

I have native WiFi on USCC for free, Do you?


----------



## Tsunami

STOCK .tar for *ALL *Samsung Galaxy SII, SGS2, SG s2. Samsung galaxy s2 sii native wifi tether. Free US cellular native wifi tether.

This will restore your GS2 to the OS it had when it was made, before your carrier put anything on it. No bloatware. You will not be able to download from google play, nor from amazon, your carrier service will continue, picture messages may be interrupted. Text and phone calls work fine. You wanted stock...well this is as stock as the day it left the factory, how the phone is shipped. oh and native wifi tether works beautifully. You will go to factory standard GB 2.3.6....where it all started.

if ya want it...here is your stock ROM.

IF the link goes dead, leave me a message I'll upload the file and share the link. Happy hacking guys.

┌∩┐(







)┌∩┐

http://www.sxtpdevelopers.com/showthread.php?70-odin-tar-stock-rom-repository&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;p=454

Full and complete credit to SXTP Developers:

Read once, read again then read a 3rd time to make sure you know what your doing, and ignore the idiots who put up the silly disclaimer to make themselves sound good, my S2 is out of warranty and so I send it to many networks to be played with. READ.

sent from my dv6 notebook via my SCH-R760 GS2 free native wifi. (S3 arrives in 48 hours...can't wait) (did I sound important? I hope so...ROTFLMAO)


----------



## Tsunami

co6alt said:


> Thanks for work! Looking forward to that stock file, where it all starts!


go to the end of this thread if you want a truly stock file.


----------



## yarly

Knock it off. Next person to resume fighting will be getting 5 days off the forum.


----------



## Tsunami

yarly said:


> Knock it off. Next person to resume fighting will be getting 5 days off the forum.


if gonzo is your spokesperson...then go ahead and delete me permanently, I'm sure I have something to add that will promote another site the same as it promotes this site. Now make your decision.


----------



## Gonzo

yarly said:


> Knock it off. Next person to resume fighting will be getting 5 days off the forum.


Sorry yarly. Meant no harm. Just trying to help a fellow user and that went horribly wrong. Thanx for intervening.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## yarly

Tsunami said:


> Sorry yarly. Meant no harm. Just trying to help a fellow user and that went horribly wrong. Thanx for intervening.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760


Warning was not really meant for you, I just tried to be neutral until he decided to confront me. He's gone for good now as he wished.


----------



## Gonzo

Smart thinking. That is why you are a mod. Keep up the good work

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## Gonzo

Anyway, the link I provided recently in post #35 is for an app that chainfire created that will help you root a stock ICS Galaxy S 2 from US Cellular. There is an exploit in the system that will need to be patched permanently by Samsung. The good news is, it is easy to root your device because of this. The bad news is, it has the potential to be a dangerous exploit in the system. This app can provide a fix for the issue but can also cause problems with the camera not working properly. For me sometimes it causes the camera to malfunction and sometimes it doesn't. This is why the manufacturer needs to fix it without camera issues. If your camera fails, a simple disable of the exploit fix will give you camera functionality again but it is advisable to keep the exploit fix enabled as much as possible. I believe this app will also allow you to enable the exploit fix without having to root the device so either way it is a valuable tool whether you root or not. Chainfire requested that any links for his app be directed to his official page for it so I did such rather then uploading it via my own fileshare means. You can go there to learn more about the exploit and the means of root. I have to say that of all the stock builds I have encountered from samsung, ICS for this device has been quite suprising. Got to at least have root though. Custom development might be quite scarce for this device on this build, but I can get by just with root until somehow attaining a better device before I am eligible for an upgrade.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## McDaddyTree

Just a heads up to anyone whom may not know. You can use the Exynos Abuse Exploit app to root your phone without fear of having the triangle showing. Then from there you can flash CWM with MobileODIN and voila you're good to go.


----------



## Gonzo

Now that the FL26 version of ICS for this device has replaced FK19, rooting has changed. FL26 has been patched for the exynos exploit so using the exynos abuse app to root no longer works in the new version. In FL26 you can flash a custom kernel and a prerooted deodexed and debloated version of stock ICS. Or if you wish to root it yourself, that can be done as well. If anyone is interested, I can go into more detail. I just realized it's getting late and I don't really feel like typing all that other stuff right now.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## Gonzo

Actually, I don't recommend FL26 at all. I used it for a while and it just feels sloppy. Went back to FK19 because it works better. Have to deal with the exynos exploit though with the exynos abuse app.

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## mizzt3r

i have a question i want to root my phone with full access i need it mainly for connecting through bluetooth with ps3 controllers wiimote xbox360 ect i dont know what kernal or rom ect to use i have read how to root but never tried because i have a problem everybody on xda an other websites have only talked about carriers that are list i am on a network carrier called mobi it is only based in hawaii it has no sim cards for there phones it had 2.3 installed stock i installed 4.0.4 stock from us cellular official but offical version does not provide acess to everything i need a step by step guide i dont want to brick my phone because i am on a different carrier not to sure about it any help would be great here is all my phone informationver4.0.4model sch-r760baseband version S:r760.01 k.fl26kernel version [email protected] #3smp preempt wed dec 26 21:33:33:37 kst2012build number imm76d.fl26hardware ver r760.01network is reading us cellular but i am under the carrier mobi it used to show mobi till i updated any help please as detailed as can be so i dont brick the phone i believe i had fl24 before the official update and everything works great on this update i also need root for overclock/underclock... but i guess if it will cause it to be unstable i would rather it be stable and rooted with all access i also should backup a copy of my stock kernel so everything is sure to work but i dont know exactly how to do that ether for this phone i am just a little worried because its a different carrier any help will be great. also gonzo would it be easier for me to go to fl19 to use the exploit if it would be easy and safe i would do that but i dont know how to flash backwards ether


----------



## eishas

Will this method work on s2 from alltel. Sch-r760x

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

